# Anyone Not Seeing A Pay Statement Today?



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Pay statement is not processed as usual today. Anybody else seeing a delay?


----------



## Qk Silver (Oct 2, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Pay statement is not processed as usual today. Anybody else seeing a delay?


I am looking for my invoice as well but I don't see anything. I'm in Houston, TX.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I normally don't see my invoice until Tuesday.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Invoice is still not working even for today's rides for next weeks invoice. It's just _.00 out!
I have had 2 so far and they still do not not show up under the Invoices. They haven't since last Monday! ... They do show up under Trips tho!


----------



## Berry (Sep 24, 2014)

I had started receiving it late evening on Monday. It used to come in early morning on Monday but not anymore.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I too usually get mine late evening on Monday..


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Here in DC, I'm used to seeing mine mid-day Monday -- nothing showing up yet. There is a delay for sure.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Denver we usually see it in the afternoon.

I will say that partners.uber.com invoice had been updating with each fare through the week to show you a "live total" but that stopped after last week's invoice. Which is unfortunate. I liked the live updating of fares. Wonder why it stopped.


----------



## 556baller (Sep 8, 2014)

I received an email that stated that they were aware of the problem and that it should be resolved by this evening. It also stated that the issue will not effect getting paid for trips completed for the invoice period.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Pay statement is not processed as usual today. Anybody else seeing a delay?


got mine


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Pay statement is not processed as usual today. Anybody else seeing a delay?


more and more drivers, but not enough robotons to process the ever increasing payroll


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Still MIA in Denver. Not it's "late." If there was an actual listed time that we should receive these by. As there is no guarantee or statement suggesting we should receive these by X time on X day, they technically aren't late. Simply, not yet here.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Still missing in Miami at 11:15 PM. Will be interesting to see if it meets the deadline of "tonight" within 45 minutes.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Got mine... $627.91 in fares( 15 trips)... $470.02 after Uber's cut... I wish they would take a smaller commission!!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Still missing in Miami at 11:15 PM. Will be interesting to see if it meets the deadline of "tonight" within 45 minutes.


Wow, that's pretty late.. we got ours in DC at around 6pm. I think it has to do with the more requirements they keep adding to the guarantees.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Received mine....12:45 AM EST - Tuesday - Oct 7
Another missed Uber deadline
Somehow the rate cuts always happen on time


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

Got mine at 10:36 AM EST today. $282.27 in fares, but after all of the deductions I'm getting $196.07. WTH, Uber...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Pay statement is not processed as usual today. Anybody else seeing a delay?


I'm not seeing one ... but I didn't drive ...

If u did it would be -10$

Rather not see it lol


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

Between Monday afternoon. And Tuesday night seems to be the norm. I got mine late afternoon yesterday


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Invoices---up until last week I was able to see my daily invoices and check to see whether Uber was adding the proper toll or not. If not I would email them immediately with EZ pass documentation and rectify the situation. However around 10/1 the daily invoices stopped being shown. I checked my past week invoice and I see Uber didn't credit me for a number of tolls. It took a lot longer to figure out and now have to wait until another pay period for that money. My question is do you think this is glitch in the system or as I suspect Uber wanting to keep us in the dark and make it harder to collect our money?


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I sincerely doubt it is a glitch rather than an intended non-feature.


----------



## Genini-Contractor (May 25, 2015)

I am wondering what happened to my payment statement for Sept. 14, 2015. I see my daily invoices for that past week. I, also, see my completed payment statements from previous weeks and the ongoing payment statement this week. I am, also, waiting for a reply from the office via email. This sounds boring, but it's Dream Force Week in San Francisco and suppose to be a big week for us drivers here, but I'm nervous about will I get paid for last week. Should I drive now or wait it out?


----------

